# '02 A6 4.2



## rpilote (Nov 12, 2007)

I just purchased an A6 4.2..118k and I want to change the trans fluid and filter..I know in the past that Audi would not do a trans maintenance service as they say it is "lifetime" fluid..I guess that is true, when the fluid dies, so does the tranny..Anyway, does Audi still claim it is a no-service tranny? I did the service on my previous A4 with no problem..worked fine..Also, I was thinking of adding 24ozs of Lucas Trans maintenance to it..I have used Lucas in the past, and it is a great product..Just looking for thoughts from those in the know..Thanks, Rich


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (rpilote)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpilote* »_I know in the past that Audi would not do a trans maintenance service as they say it is "lifetime" fluid..I guess that is true,

No, it's not, because...

_Quote »_ when the fluid dies, so does the tranny.

Exactly!
I need to get this job done myself, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## rpilote (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (PerL)*

Well, get it done soon..While I was debating what to do, the trans gave up at 118k..I dropped the pan today, lots of metal shavings on the magnets, and black oil..I just bought the car early this week..drove it 750 miles from Chicago and no problem..till 2 days later..I would nbever go over 75k on these transmissions..$7k for a new one is a big hit to take..Rich


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (rpilote)*

Ouch! Run away from the dealer. At worst, you can get a used tranny for $700 and pay $1000 to get it rebuilt, not $7k. Yours might still be rebuildable too......
I had my tranny fluid changed as soon as I got the car with 86,000 miles on it. Luckily, the tranny was in good shape. I was lucky enough to buy a car that was literally owned by a little old lady.


_Modified by Snowhere at 12:59 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (rpilote)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpilote* »_Well, get it done soon..While I was debating what to do, the trans gave up at 118k..I dropped the pan today, lots of metal shavings on the magnets, and black oil..I just bought the car early this week..drove it 750 miles from Chicago and no problem..till 2 days later..I would nbever go over 75k on these transmissions..$7k for a new one is a big hit to take..Rich

Just wondering what dealer you got this from? I seriously might have looked at your car.


----------



## rpilote (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (Littlebluebug)*

I bought it at Willowbrook Ford..When I contacted them the next morning, it was "too bad, you should have bought it back"..Thank God, I at least made it home..Rich


----------



## rpilote (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (rpilote)*

Well, doing a fluid and filter change and Lucas additive didnt buy a thing..Audi said the forward clutch pack is shot..Does anyone know a good trans shop in Northwest N.J.? Audi said they will install new now for $5k tax included..Rich


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (rpilote)*

Damn dude, I'm sorry to hear. I looked at one 02 at a ford dealer in Orland Park. It had been in an accident, and they tried to "clean it up". I'm sorry to hear about your troubles man.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (rpilote)*

Ive seen a crap ton of these transmissions go well over 100k. I cant recommend enough a service between 80-100k though its what keeps them alive. skip the lucas snake oil garbage...theres no need...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: '02 A6 4.2 (rpilote)*

Hey rp
Sorry to hear about the [email protected] you're dealing with.
Hope this will at least help some...
Tried here:
http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1152
Found this. Might be worth a shot calling to see what a rebuilt one will run you:
http://www.audipages.com/Tech_...m.pdf
I also have some tranny links on here that might help:
http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

